# Chilean scorpion help (Bothriurus keyserlingi)



## gormharry (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi im getting a _Bothriurus keyserlingi and i cant find any websites with care sheets with the heat and humiity , im guessing they come from the atacama desert so temps around 70-80 degrees farenheit and drop at night if anyone has had this species or any chile scorpions please give mt heat and humidity tips or wat u used._


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd assume upper 70s to 80s for temp with little humidity


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I kept a few of these a few years ago without any problems, I kept them on dry eco-earth with a small piece of flat bark which was very slightly damp underneath. Temps were about 85F at the dry end, bark/damp end was around 78-80F. They lasted a year or two like this before I sold them.

I think this the correct photo, she popped a few days later but the juvs only lasted a few days before she ate them. :devil:
(I've mixed up a few scorp pics and put the wrong names on some of them so this is a guess :blush


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Slightly cooler and dry seems to be best for Bothriurus species. They come from dry arid areas of Chile but its not always really hot. I would aim for no more than 25c in summer and lower temps during winter. Maybe a very occasional mist of one side of the enclosure and provide a small water dish.
I think you put up the wrong pic lol. B. keyserlingi is a dark reddish brown colour and has a really thick tail.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

callum b said:


> I think you put up the wrong pic lol. B. keyserlingi is a dark reddish brown colour and has a really thick tail.


Doesnt suprise me one bit :blush:

I've got about a dozen pics with no names and only a vague idea on what species they are :censor:
Serves me right for not naming the photos at the time :whistling2:


----------

